# ok, what is the deal?!



## RECseven (Jul 28, 2009)

does this happen to anyone else? whenever i buy a music album (digital or CD) some of the tracks have static in the backround (also refered to as popping noise) it varies for every album but 90% of the music i buy has it, and honestly is there any quality control for music? ironically i bought an album titled Quality Control and it had the most static and popping... it was so bad on one track i gave it one listen and forgot about ever listening to it again.

ive also bought a DVD and some of the animation was badly rendered, same happened to a music video from one of the music CDs!:upset:

so please what is the deal with this? am i just unlucky or is this normal for music to have static in the backround?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

is this just on YOUR sound equipment or do you hear it on your friends equipment as well ??

What sound equipment are you using and have you seen if you're getting Pickup from other sources.I haven't noticed anything when listening except when I used to pick up signals from a Radio Ham living in the block next door.


----------



## RECseven (Jul 28, 2009)

Done_Fishin said:


> is this just on YOUR sound equipment or do you hear it on your friends equipment as well ??
> 
> What sound equipment are you using and have you seen if you're getting Pickup from other sources.I haven't noticed anything when listening except when I used to pick up signals from a Radio Ham living in the block next door.


no it doesnt matter what or where i listen to my CDs i get the same static at the same time on the track, so its obviously the CD... i really dont get it im one of those people that buy music CDs and itunes albums instead of jacking it online (no offense if you do) but when i have to pay 10$ for a good album with constant static in the backround it makes me wonder why i bother....


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I can't say that I have ever noticed anything on any recordings that I have bought apart from my old VINYL and that will slowly be copied to my PC, cleaned up and written to CD to preserve the albums.

is it possible it has anything top do with the area / country that you live ..


----------



## RECseven (Jul 28, 2009)

Done_Fishin said:


> I can't say that I have ever noticed anything on any recordings that I have bought apart from my old VINYL and that will slowly be copied to my PC, cleaned up and written to CD to preserve the albums.
> 
> is it possible it has anything top do with the area / country that you live ..


dont know but here i found a great example:

YouTube - Mobb Deep - Eye For A Eye (Your Beef Is Mine)

notice the massive static/popping/crackle noise in the beat at the beginning.... i guess it could be the music im buying but still ive had it get so bad on some songs that it challenges the beat in volume.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

That noise could be anything from the way it was ripped to to the way it was reproduced to sit on the site 

if you really have a beef about the quality of music you are purchasing then take it up with the manufacturers .. it could well be though that the highly trained, experienced & expensive sound tech has been replaced by the DIY brigade working in basements and Garages .. and they might well like the way it sounds. I don't buy this sort of music, heard the few few bars then killed it .. none of the stuff I ever buy has this quality so it more than likely is your taste in music that is to blame. Either that or you're being sold, unknowingly to you, bootleg copies from unknown sources ..


----------

